
Mars Colony Power Simulator - davedx
https://davedx.github.io/mars-power/
======
mmanfrin
Suggestion: include either default values, example values, or buttons to fill
in predefined scenarios. I don't know what would be typical in any given
setup, and I'm not sure what a Sabatier is.

~~~
zkms
> I'm not sure what a Sabatier is.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabatier_reaction#Manufacturin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabatier_reaction#Manufacturing_propellant_on_Mars)

------
9nGQluzmnq3M
If you're looking for an obsessively detailed full simulation of a Mars
colony, check out mars-sim:

[https://mars-sim.sourceforge.io/](https://mars-sim.sourceforge.io/)

~~~
jon-wood
And if you’re looking for something a bit more lightweight take a look at
Surviving Mars, and the newly released Green Planet expansion which adds
terraforming to the game.

~~~
Fomite
This is a dangerous game. It's got that addictive "One more turn" quality to
it, while also being in real time.

~~~
fwip
I lost most of last weekend to this game. I likely wouldn't have stopped
before bedtime if my wife hadn't wanted a turn. :P

------
samcheng
Interesting stuff!

I recommend starting the batteries out at full. Otherwise it seems you always
have curtailment early on... Seems more realistic (charged batteries don't
weigh any more than empty ones).

Also, what about fuel cells that run on CH4? It would be interesting to model
that. How much CH4 / batteries / solar do you need to kick-start a self-
sustaining Sabatier-based colony? Could CH4 storage replace battery storage?

~~~
sprucely
Completely off-topic, but your assertion about the weight of charged batteries
caught my attention. It would seem that E=mc^2 comes into play here. I believe
charged batteries actually do weigh more than uncharged, though probably not
by any measurable amount.

~~~
dredmorbius
Depends on battery tech. Metal-air batteries, in which atmospheric oxygen (on
Earth) is the cathode, weigh more when _discharged_.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal–air_electrochemical_cell](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal–air_electrochemical_cell)

------
mLuby
Nice work!

For casuals it'd be nice to have a few preset scenarios, like MarsOne, some
space agency proposals, The Martian, etc.

Also maybe a tool-tip to explain what a "Kilopower" is. Some RTG?

~~~
samcheng
It's a really interesting concept between an RTG and a full-on small fission
plant. Basically, a tiny, simplified, nuclear fission generator. There's a
link at the bottom of the page. Something I learned about today!

[https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/201600...](https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/20160012354.pdf)

~~~
mLuby
Ah yes, the nuclear mushroom! :P

The brand name annoys me. Thankfully we don't call forklifts "Ton" or water
treatment plants "Potable".

------
Lambdanaut
I noticed that power drops randomly on some days. Is this to simulate dust
storms?

~~~
avhon1
Looks like it. Lines 10 through 16 of [https://github.com/davedx/mars-
power/blob/master/src/simulat...](https://github.com/davedx/mars-
power/blob/master/src/simulator.js)

------
RickJWagner
Speaking of Mars, here's a way to send your name there:

[https://mars.nasa.gov/participate/send-your-name/orion-
first...](https://mars.nasa.gov/participate/send-your-name/orion-first-
flight/)

------
nixpulvis
For distributed power generation on earth, check out
[https://www.homerenergy.com](https://www.homerenergy.com).

